# Poison



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Can anyone explain to me the effects of the poison, upon humans and animals? please get as scientific as you can


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Ausbadger,
I have a few references for you as it's much easier than typing up a summary of them...

Daly, J.W., McNeal, E.T., Overman, L.E., Ellison, D.H. 1984. A new class of cardiotonic agents: structure activity correlations for natural and synthetic analogues of the alkaloid pumiliotoxin B. Journal Med. CHem 28: 482-486.

Gusovxky, F., Rossignol, D.P., McNeal, E.T., Daly, J.W. 1988. Pumiliotoxin B binds to a site on teh voltage-dependent sodium channel that is allosterically coupled to other binding sites. Proc. Natl. Acad. Science. 1988. 85(4): 1272-1276.

Gusovsky, F., Padgett, W.L., Cyrus, R., Creveling, Daly, J.W. 1992. INteraction of pumiliotoxin B with an alkaloid binding domain on the voltage dependent sodium channel. Molecular pharmacology 42: 1104-1108.

Wasserstrom, J.A., Liberty, K., Kelly, J., Santucci, P., Myers, M. 1993. Modification of cardiac Na channels by batrachotoxin: effects on gating, kinetics and local anesthetic binding. Biophys 65(1): 386-395.

Sheridan, R.E., Deshpande, S.S., Lebeda, F.J., Adler, M. 1991. THe effects of pumiliotoxin-B on sodium currents in guinea pig hippocampal neurons. Brain Research 556(1):53-60.

Narahashi, T., Albuquerque, E.X., Deguchi, T. 1971. Effects of batrachotoxin on membrane potential and conductance of squid giant axons. Journal of Gen. phys. 58:54-70

Bartels-Bernal, E., Rosenberry, T.L., Daly, J.W. 1977. Effect of batrachotoxin on the electroplax of electric eel: evidence for voltage dependent interaction with sodium channels. Proc. National academy of science. 74(3): 951-955.

and...a review of alkaloids...

Daly, J.W., Spande, T.F., Garraffo, H.M. 2005. Alkaloids from amphibian skin: A tabulation of over eight hundred compounds. Journal of natural prod. 68(10) 1556-1575.

I hope these help,
B


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There is also some good explinations for effects of the generic skin peptides as well as some of the toxins specific to some fo the dendrobatids in Amphibian Biology, The Integument by Heatwold. 

Ed


----------

